# Overeem vs Werdum - What Went Wrong



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can see why all the UFC hyper would have a field day on this one but then what do those guys really know about MMA aside from what DW says, to write then both off as cans after a lack luster performance is beyond stupid, so lets look at what really happened.

For a start am not saying that was a great performance, the Reem did not perform like a No.1 HW, mistakes where made, for one it was like he was not fully in MMA mode and just wanted to fight under K-1 rules but will come to that later, but certain extremes in this particular match up I believe lead to delivering an under par performance, so to assume the same mistakes would be made against other top HW's is beyond stupid and some of the comments I have read from UFC huggers like "Reem could not even beat Nelson or Carwin" or moving the entire UFC HW division above in the rankings is beyond laughable, seriously you guys are a joke so seriously just go back to humping your Dana White bed covers you fcuking homos. Bottom line is Reem put on a bad performance against another top 5 HW and still did enough to edge the victory.

Why was the Reem so far from his best?

He was over confident in some aspects, and he managed to give both to much and not enough respect to his opponents ability.

The Reem's game plan was simple, to simple in fact, stuff the Takedowns, Keep it Standing, Get the KO, and he was so confident he could do this that he thought as long has he got the first part right and stuffed the TD's the rest would just fall into place kindly and it would be a given easy victory, and that's s where he was over confident, because he was not prepared for any curve balls that could divert this simple plan that MMA can throw at him, and as a result unprepared to switch on the fly and engage in all aspects of MMA.

The Reem was unprepared for Werdum to strike with him on the Feet, this is where he under estimated his opponent, the Reem was so over confident in his striking ability advantage over Werdum that he did not even takes Werdum's striking seriously, its almost like he expected Werdum to do nothing except shoot for single or double leg TD's all night in desperate attempts to get the fight to the ground, which is the one think he was prepared for and he was able to stuff those TD's all night long, but when Werdum started throwing some strikes of his own the Reem allowed himself to be taken by surprise and he was caught off guard, and I think he felt and was hurt by some of those strikes a lot more than he allowed himself to let on, almost like his pride was effected when he go caught as if to say "what you actually have the cheek to stand strike it out with me?".

Then there was Werdum's curve ball when he started to pull guard, this is where he gave Werdum to much respect, now I don't care if he just came of a victory where he subbed Fedor from his guard, if you want to be the best MMA fighter in the world you have to hurt your opponent when you are on the ground on top, Fedor knows this thats why he was top of the chain for so long, hell even Brock Lesnar knows this, Fedor maybe did not give Werdum enough respect for his BJJ and created to much space to work his GnP when he got subbed and as a result left the opening that allowed Werdum to catch him in that triangle, the Reem did the exact opposite and was over doing the submission defense and doing nothing except looking stand back up, when he should of been looking for a balance in between.

I hate to say it but he should of took a leaf out of Brock Lesnars book on this one, when Lesnar faced Mir the first time and got subbed did that stop him from engaging with Mir on the ground the second time round?, NO, all that changed was he was more careful of Mirs guard showing improved submission defense yet was still looking to be aggressive and use top position to cause damage which earned him the win, if you was to stick Fedor in that position again sure he maybe a little more careful and not give Werdum as much space but do you think he would give up top position and let him back to his feet, not a fcuking chance he would look to do damage because that is his way, that is the way of all the top fighters, when you are on top you make your opponent pay its that simple.

The Reem was not prepared at all to be on top in dominant position on the ground in that fight, maybe because he figured it was never going to happen because he knew that he personally was not going to go for any TD's, but still you have to be able and willing to take advantage of that situation if it presents its self, there is a reason you rarely see people pull guard in an MMA fight and that's because you are giving up dominant position to your opponent, and if you do that against any top fighter you should pay the price, the Reem should of been looking to maybe not get over aggressive and keep his wits about him from the risk of submissions but at the same time he should of been looking to capitalize from that position.

Despite all the faults I believe 29/28 decision win to the Reem was a far result, because at the end of the day Werdum never had dominant position on the ground and you don't win fights by decision when you are on your back with your opponent on top of you which turned the decision in the Reems favor from a fairly even striking stand off where Werdum actually impressed me more in that department but not enough to ignore the fact that every take down that would have lead to a dominant position was stuffed and he did spend all the time on the ground on his back.

Bottom line is this, the Reem has the skills to be the best, but he needs to get over his K-1 mind set and start thinking MMA and be better prepared for any given situation in a MMA fight instead of trying to turn an MMA fight into a K-1 strike off, Werdum impressed me in that fight I think he did very well not to get KTFO by the worlds No.1 HW, but still the Reem got the Win and hopefully will look back at that fight see where he can be more of a complete MMA fighter which he will have to perform like if he is to show the world that he is No.1.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very interesting point with Brock vs Mir II. This is all game planning though. Brock's game was to take down, take top control, and donkey kong away. Overeem wanted to keep it standing and rightfully so although it would have been nice to take em out on the ground. But one has to look at what happened to Fedor. 

I believe it was more about the past, game plan, and what was at stake. His game plan was similar to GSP vs Jake Shields if you will. Nothing too exciting, however it was Werdum's fault for making the fight the way it was. At least Jake didn't flop on the ground he tried to bang. Whenever Werdum tried...he got nailed man. It's hard to see until you watch it a second time, but he got nailed with several hard shots. Had he not flopped he would have gotten punished even more.

- Grand Prix tournament
- redemption
- even though the SF belt wasn't on the line it would be as if it were had he lost
- win streak

I believe if Overeem fought Werdum a third time he will go in for the kill even on the ground. Werdum never once truly had him in danger until the last seconds of the 3rd round if anything. All Overeem has to do is throw a couple of bombs and that would loosen a few screws.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

tldr, go back to your overeem roidhead bed covers. 

The guy is an overrated joke who has never beaten anyone of consequence in MMA and has zero heart. Never has. 

People love his roid body and can crushing, but he would get killed in the UFC top ranks. I've been saying for a while that he would get exposed the moment he faced anything near top 10, and Werdum was barely near that because he beat a declining Fedor, but he still proved the point. K1 =/= MMA.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

when Werdum, once again, was sitting on his ass and literally begging Overeem to follow him...cheeez how ******* arrogant can you be??! shit I was hoping for Overeem to smash his face in... just because he submitted fedor he thinks he's some kind of invulnerable ground fighter...let the idiot fight brock next and beg him to follow.... ffs

that fight was an embarassement to MMA.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Cliffs notes for those who don't want to wade through that mess:

-Overeem looked bad, I'm really butthurt about it.
-wahhhh
-ridiculous explanations of why Overeem got outstruck by Werdum
-wahhh


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Cliffs notes for those who don't want to wade through that mess:
> 
> -Bitch about the UFC
> -Overeem looked bad, I'm really butthurt about it.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, i have re-watched the fight now a couple of times and have come up with two conclusions - 

1 - It wasnt actually as bad of a fight as i thought it was when a watched it live. I think i was caught up in the emotion of it all but when i stepped back and was able to really study the fight, it was actually quite interesting. 

2 - There is no reasonable argument that i can see to suggest that Werdum won that fight, or outstruck Overeem. He didnt. The only portion of the fight were i believe it could be argued Werdum was winning was the first 2 minutes of the second round and a flurry at the end of the 3rd. Other than that he was getting countered like crazy on the feet, lieing on the ground, or being smothered by Reems top control. I suppose you could also give him the kneebar that never would of happened aswell if you must. 

Almost everything Werdum threw was blocked by Overeems monster forearms and countered. 

Werdum landed next to nothing that i could see other than a nice knee in the second and one or two pitter patter strikes. Overeem was countering with HARD knees to the body, hooks and generally dominated the fight. 

Yes i like Overeem but this is my impartial opinion. When a fighter i like does badly i dont mind saying (like when Shogun got brutalised by Jones) but this is genuninely what i see. Overeem clearly won all 3 rounds as far as im concerned. 


Not a great fight by any means, mainly due to Overeem avoiding the ground and Werdum refusing to give up on his attempts to get it there. 



I will contend that Werdums striking is much improved than i have seen it in previous fights (i recently watched his match against AA and there is a marked improvement) so i think there is still alot of potential for Fabricio in this sport.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

TS, I enjoyed the read. I agree as well on the part about Overeem having too much respect for Werdum.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dream-On-101 said:


> OK, i have re-watched the fight now a couple of times and have come up with two conclusions -
> 
> 1 - It wasnt actually as bad of a fight as i thought it was when a watched it live. I think i was caught up in the emotion of it all but when i stepped back and was able to really study the fight, it was actually quite interesting.
> 
> ...


Yep, my sentiments as well after re-watching it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Coq de Combat said:


> TS, I enjoyed the read. I agree as well on the part about Overeem *having too much respect for Werdum*.


I don't think almost anyone will have that problem with werdum again xD


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He wasn't giving Werdum too much respect he just had no interest in laying on top of Werdum playing it safe riding out a decision or fighting like an idiot on the ground and giving Werdum openings to sub him. He wanted to knock his head off and Werdum wisely had no intention of letting that happen but lamely refused to fight when he couldn't accomplish that objective by fighting. 

Do people honestly think Anderson Silva is afraid to go to the ground with Leites and Maia or that GSP is afraid to stand with Hardy and Fitch? No, they are choosing to force the fight to stay in an area where they have a gigantic advantage. Overeem is the same, if he was fighting Badr Hari in an MMA match he would just sling him to the ground and beat the shit out of him or sub him. Guys like this who can fight from any position and have the ability to decide that position are rare and no one who fights them has any right to complain about it. Become a better fighter or shut up don't act like a moron and demand that your opponent help you win the fight.

Overeem and Anderson have every right to mock floppers. If you can't get your opponent to the ground then you have to stand with him it is that simple. Whether or not you are a good striker is irrelevant this is MMA not a grappling match you can't decide not to participate in the striking if you can't take your opponent down.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

There's a lot of good points in this thread. I've re-watched the fight a few times after the live event... to get a better perspective and take the 'in the moment emotion out of it'.

This fight had a very similar outcome to the Leitas Silva fight. I said it before, Werdum is excellent on the ground, but I still think after the Fedor sub he's riding on this "i'm untouchable aura" on the ground.

The huge curve ball was Werdum flopping down not trying to trade with Overeem. His shots were heavily telegraphed as well. 

I can't blame Overeem for this. It\s much, much harder to finish someone who is only on defense, not trying to win a fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

IMO there was one problem and one problem with that fight; Werdum butt flopped every single time Overeem hit him, completely robbing Overeem of any chance of putting together a decent combo. Werdum was diving like a soccer player in a bad footy match. Not saying Werdum can't pull guard, but to fake being damaged every time you get so much as grazed by a punch and flop to your ass is delaying the fight. It also makes the fight unwatchable. If this were a grappling match then Overeem would be wrong. But this is MMA. The default position is standing up.



osmium said:


> He wasn't giving Werdum too much respect he just had no interest in laying on top of Werdum playing it safe riding out a decision or fighting like an idiot on the ground and giving Werdum openings to sub him. He wanted to knock his head off and Werdum wisely had no intention of letting that happen but lamely refused to fight when he couldn't accomplish that objective by fighting.
> 
> Do people honestly think Anderson Silva is afraid to go to the ground with Leites and Maia or that GSP is afraid to stand with Hardy and Fitch? No, they are choosing to force the fight to stay in an area where they have a gigantic advantage. Overeem is the same, if he was fighting Badr Hari in an MMA match he would just sling him to the ground and beat the shit out of him or sub him. Guys like this who can fight from any position and have the ability to decide that position are rare and no one who fights them has any right to complain about it. Become a better fighter or shut up don't act like a moron and demand that your opponent help you win the fight.
> 
> Overeem and Anderson have every right to mock floppers. If you can't get your opponent to the ground then you have to stand with him it is that simple. Whether or not you are a good striker is irrelevant this is MMA not a grappling match you can't decide not to participate in the striking if you can't take your opponent down.



totally agree. Nice post.




Liddellianenko said:


> tldr, go back to your overeem roidhead bed covers.
> 
> The guy is an overrated joke who has never beaten anyone of consequence in MMA and has zero heart. Never has.
> 
> People love his roid body and can crushing, but he would get killed in the UFC top ranks. I've been saying for a while that he would get exposed the moment he faced anything near top 10, and Werdum was barely near that because he beat a declining Fedor, but he still proved the point. K1 =/= MMA.


Wow. You don't read the guys post and then go on a pointless rant that may or may not have anything to do with what the OP said.

Probably the most immature post you can make on a forum. At least trolls have a purpose. I don't neg rep often, but this totally deserves it. Unproductive post that actually detracts from the discussion rather than adds to it.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> He wasn't giving Werdum too much respect he just had no interest in laying on top of Werdum playing it safe riding out a decision or fighting like an idiot on the ground and giving Werdum openings to sub him. He wanted to knock his head off and Werdum wisely had no intention of letting that happen but lamely refused to fight when he couldn't accomplish that objective by fighting.
> 
> Do people honestly think Anderson Silva is afraid to go to the ground with Leites and Maia or that GSP is afraid to stand with Hardy and Fitch? No, they are choosing to force the fight to stay in an area where they have a gigantic advantage. Overeem is the same, if he was fighting Badr Hari in an MMA match he would just sling him to the ground and beat the shit out of him or sub him. Guys like this who can fight from any position and have the ability to decide that position are rare and no one who fights them has any right to complain about it. Become a better fighter or shut up don't act like a moron and demand that your opponent help you win the fight.
> 
> Overeem and Anderson have every right to mock floppers. If you can't get your opponent to the ground then you have to stand with him it is that simple. Whether or not you are a good striker is irrelevant this is MMA not a grappling match you can't decide not to participate in the striking if you can't take your opponent down.


Thats all very well wanting to avoid creating that position, but non of the fighters you listed would pass on the opportunities the Reem was given to try something on the ground, sure they may get up eventually if it started to get a little hot down there or to pull away from a close submission attempt, guess its all about timing in that respect, but they would first look to pass guard or do some damage before just standing up and inviting them to stand.

I am not saying he should of jumped into Werdums guard but once he was there he should of tried to pass or do some GnP before getting up miles before Werdum was even close to trying a submission.

At the end of the day the Reem has an aggressive top game especially from side control, like with Rogers and so many of his opponents when he starts to ram those knees in there rips or starts lacing in with some big hooks. I feel if he had looked to pass with his strength and got side control then risk of submission would of been minimal and Werdum might of started to think twice about giving him top control if he started to eat some of those knees bouncing off his rip cage. Maybe then next time he would not be so willing to give up top position if he was hurt on one of those occasions, but since the Reem was not even willing to try and take advantage there was virtually no risk in him pulling guard when the worse that could happen was him not getting the sub and been told to stand back up again.

Hell there is even one occasion I recall where he had perfect position to take Werdums back after a little scramble, but even then he backed off and let him get away back to his feet, sorry but at the end of the day this is MMA not K-1, if your not willing to use all your MMA skills and the tools of the sport when the chance is there and instead want to just stand and strike with your opponent then you belong in the Ring not the Octagon.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes Werdum made it awkward and fought in a cowardly manner, but he actually landed more strikes than Reem and IMO a striker of Reem's supposed caliber had plenty of chances to hurt Werdum.

If Werdum didn't attack at all and literally just flopped, then yes put all the blame on him. Fact is, Werdum attacked more often on the feet and Reem couldn't take advantage of it/was hesitant, which is really bad considering how hyped his 'K-1 striking' was, so they are both to blame.

Werdum had a cowardly gameplan but at least he attacked, and Reem didn't attack enough and didn't stamp any authority on the match when he had chances.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What went wrong is Werdum was convinced he needed to take it to the ground to win and Overeem was convinced as long as he kept it standing he would win. So Werdum kept trying TD's and Overeem kept defending and not doing much else.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> What went wrong is Werdum was convinced he needed to take it to the ground to win and Overeem was convinced as long as he kept it standing he would win. So Werdum kept trying TD's and Overeem kept defending and not doing much else.


And that is fine, I have no problem with fighters being smart and avoiding the other guys area of strength. However, people keep comparing this to Leites-Silva. There are some similarities but here is the big difference. Leites didn't land hardly anything standing. When it was standing Silva still outstruck Leites easily. Overeem did not do that to Werdum. Was Overeem more effective because his strikes did more damage? Yeah, probably I'm not saying Werdum won the fight but Werdum didn't just barely land more than Overeem, he landed quite a bit more in the first and third. 

Was Overeem worried about takedowns? I'm sure he was. Was Werdum flopping making it hard to get combinations? Yes, I'm sure it was. Still doesn't change the fact that he didn't easily outclass Werdum standing where Silva in the same situation against Leites did.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Drogo said:


> And that is fine, I have no problem with fighters being smart and avoiding the other guys area of strength. However, people keep comparing this to Leites-Silva. There are some similarities but here is the big difference. Leites didn't land hardly anything standing. When it was standing Silva still outstruck Leites easily. Overeem did not do that to Werdum. Was Overeem more effective because his strikes did more damage? Yeah, probably I'm not saying Werdum won the fight but Werdum didn't just barely land more than Overeem, he landed quite a bit more in the first and third.
> 
> Was Overeem worried about takedowns? I'm sure he was. Was Werdum flopping making it hard to get combinations? Yes, I'm sure it was. Still doesn't change the fact that he didn't easily outclass Werdum standing where Silva in the same situation against Leites did.


The reason I compared the Leites fight was that Werdum kept wanting to go to the ground and stalling.

I do, however, give credit to Werdum for his improvement in striking. He didn't land really any power shots, but he kept Overeem guessing with takedowns. The problem was he wasn't fighting to win, he was there praying it went to the ground and that is very hard for any fighter to fight against.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

nuff said


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

attention said:


> nuff said


Hahahahaha :thumb02:

Great GIF


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

attention said:


> nuff said


hahaha this looks like an extremely horny gay man who is on ecstasy :laugh:

"mhmm get on top of me big boy.. why dont you work some of that ground and pound on top of me? oh hold me close tiny dancer!!!"

lol not a jab at jiu jitsu just werdum xD


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Guys like this who can fight from any position and have the ability to decide that position are rare and no one who fights them has any right to complain about it. *Become a better fighter or shut up don't act like a moron and demand that your opponent help you win the fight.*


+++



attention said:


> nuff said


Brilliant post!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

werdum is an average heavyweight, everyone boosted him up the rankings because he beat fedor who went crazy and got caught in 2 triangles but only escaped one, silva is boosted to number 3! because he beat a much smaller fedor who was stopped by doctors. overeem had a bad night and werdum proved the point that he is a one dimensional joke who has nothing but bjj which didnt work in the 3rd round. that said i am looking forward with the best match in the tournament segei-barnett and hopefully overeem knocks bigfoots now overrated and big mouth down the ladder again


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Wow. You don't read the guys post and then go on a pointless rant that may or may not have anything to do with what the OP said.
> 
> Probably the most immature post you can make on a forum. At least trolls have a purpose. I don't neg rep often, but this totally deserves it. Unproductive post that actually detracts from the discussion rather than adds to it.


The most immature post on the forum was the bloody first one in this thread. Telling all the "fcking homos" to "go hug their Dana White blankets" just for saying that Overeem's performance does not indicate he's a top 5 HW? GTFO with that shit.

FYI I think you're a blind fool for calling my reply "trolling" and defending the guy who blanket insults all non-overeem-cultists like himself. If he throws insults out he should be prepared to receive them, and you should be too if you're dumb enough to take the instigator's side in this.

And you deluded cultists can explain it to yourself however you want, fact is Overeem's performance was bad and does not compare to the likes of JDS and Cain's recent performances. To me all this rationalizing is just deja vu for all the excuses after Shogun's beatdown by Bones, and serves to extend my understanding of the limits of bandwagon delusion.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Wasn't gonna watch the fight due to the negative responses on here but I'm intrigued now. Hope its worth it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> werdum is an average heavyweight, everyone boosted him up the rankings because he beat fedor who went crazy and got caught in 2 triangles but only escaped one, silva is boosted to number 3! because he beat a much smaller fedor who was stopped by doctors. overeem had a bad night and werdum proved the point that he is a one dimensional joke who has nothing but bjj which didnt work in the 3rd round. that said i am looking forward with the best match in the tournament segei-barnett and hopefully overeem knocks bigfoots now overrated and big mouth down the ladder again


Bigfoot is overrated but he is actually getting better unlike Werdum and has a better chance of beating more good fighters than Werdum. He isn't a top 5 HW but I would be shocked if guys like Nelson and Schaub beat him and not so much with Werdum. The Reem will crush him but I think Bigfoot beats both Barnett and Sergei. I would give Bigfoot like a 25% chance against Mir and Werdum a 0% chance.



Liddellianenko said:


> And you deluded cultists can explain it to yourself however you want, fact is Overeem's performance was bad and does not compare to the likes of JDS and Cain's recent performances. To me all this rationalizing is just deja vu for all the excuses after Shogun's beatdown by Bones, and serves to extend my understanding of the limits of bandwagon delusion.


Carwin was standing still eating punches for 3 rounds. If Werdum had done that the fight wouldn't have lasted 3 minutes.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> The most immature post on the forum was the bloody first one in this thread. Telling all the "fcking homos" to "go hug their Dana White blankets" just for saying that Overeem's performance does not indicate he's a top 5 HW? GTFO with that shit.


I'm gonna be honest, I was really drunk and somehow missed the line you are referring to. Not really gonna make any excuses, that is pretty bad. Sorry.



> FYI I think you're a blind fool for calling my reply "trolling" and defending the guy who blanket insults all non-overeem-cultists like himself. If he throws insults out he should be prepared to receive them, and you should be too if you're dumb enough to take the instigator's side in this.


I actually said at least trolls have a point, they take a side. As in you didn't add to the discussion you just insulted the OP. I realize now that I read it too quickly and perhaps while too intoxicated lol. 

As far as taking his side I made it clear how I feel in my first post.



> And you deluded cultists can explain it to yourself however you want, fact is Overeem's performance was bad and does not compare to the likes of JDS and Cain's recent performances. To me all this rationalizing is just deja vu for all the excuses after Shogun's beatdown by Bones, and serves to extend my understanding of the limits of bandwagon delusion.


I believe Overeem was robbed of the opportunity to have a good performance. You can call me a cultist but I can't imagine how I would put together successful combinations when every time I land so much as a decent jab my opponents tries to pull guard (unsuccessfully). 

It wasn't a good performance, but it wasn't his fault. It isn't like this is the first time Werdum has made a fight painful to watch. Arlovski vs Werdum was one of the worst fights of all time.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I was really drunk and somehow missed the line you are referring to. Not really gonna make any excuses, that is pretty bad. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's ok then, I'm also sorry for my behavior. Should've figured out from your reply that you might've missed those parts of the original post.

It's true that it wasn't all Overeem's fault that he wasn't allowed to fight his game, same way Anderson isn't any less of a deadly fighter for the messups that were the Leites and Maia fights. Buttflops are an embarrassment to the sport and BJJ IMO, and should be point deducted for repeated offences. You want to submit a guy, you get him down first, don't expect him to hop in between your legs as charity.

But there was a difference between the Anderson fights and Overeem's performance too ... in the moments that Anderson had to play his game, he completely outclassed his opponents. Overeem however looked tentative and actually the worse of the two, even in his so called element.

It's a fact that this was his first top 10 fight since the ubereem hype exploded, and it was quite mediocre. It's also a fact that all other top 10 fights in his MMA career (Chuck, Shogun 1 & 2, Lil Nog 1 & 2, Arona, Kharitonov, Werdum 1) , he has lost quite handily. 

So I'm not gonna make any more derisive posts, but I will say I'm waiting for his next MMA fight against another top tenner (Bigfoot counts I think) before I buy his hype. I'm not going to base my opinion of him on his performance in a vastly different sport of kickboxing.


----------

